# Smart Cover déféctueuse



## Dimensio (24 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai acheté en mars un iPad 2 ainsi qu'une Smart Cover à la fnac.
Celle-ci a toujours eu un peu de mal a résister lorsque l'iPad était debout en position paysage, les aimants ne tenaient pas toujours. 
Mais à ce jour, il est devenu impossible de le faire tenir, les aimants lâchent immédiatement...

Pensez-vous qu'Apple remplace ce genre d'accessoire ? Oui, un appel au SC aurait été plus rapide, mais je préfère encore demander ici que de me faire rire au nez au téléphone 

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !


----------

